# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Other security software  >  Returnil "A System Restore Tool"  (Free Download)

## Ultima Weapon

*Returnil Virtual System Personal Edition            v1.70.7502*

Homepage

*This is Free!!!! So VIRUS INFO MEMBERS CAN REALLY TRY IT!!!!!!!!!!*


*Product            Description*
*           **************************************************  **************************
The Returnil Virtual System Personal Edition is a powerful virtualization technology that completely mirrors your actual computer setup and it can create a virtual storage disk within your PC where you can save documents, data, and files while using the System Protection feature. 
Returnil Virtual System's protection concept is very easy to understand. It provides a simple, effective, and smart way to prevent unwanted or malicious changes from being made to your supported Windows® Operating System and the drive where Windows® is installed. You operate your system in a virtual environment, so anything you do will happen in the virtual environment, not in the real PC. If your computer is attacked or gets infected with Malware, all you need to do is simply reboot the PC to erase all changes. Once restarted, your system will be restored to the original state, as if nothing ever happened! Meanwhile, Returnil Virtual System can create a virtual storage disk for you; the purpose of this partition is to provide a place for you to save your data when the Virtual System Protection mode is turned ON, and you can customize the size of this disk to meet your individual requirements.  
When the Virtual System Protection is OFF, you can install or remove programs, save documents within the Windows® disk drive, install security upgrades and software patches, alter configurations, and update user accounts. All changes made will remain following a restart of the computer.  
The Returnil Virtual System is designed to take the risk and worry out of exposing your computer to all types of software, downloads, websites, or anything else that might have adverse effects on your computer or infect it with harmful viruses, spyware and other malicious programs. Once you restart your system it will revert back to its original state and all changes to your primary partition will disappear.  
All of this without sacrificing computer performance or usability while helping to reduce technical support intervention and the need for routine maintenance. By cloning your system in memory rather than on your hard disk, the Returnil Virtual System offers better speed and reliability than other virtualization solutions.*Features*
*           **************************************************  **************************
 *The Returnil Virtual System:
*> Keeps your System Partition safe when browsing the Internet 
          > Viruses, Trojans, Worms, Adware, Spyware, and unwanted content            disappear with a simple reboot
          > Enforces settings and protects your internet privacy 
          > Helps reduce overall disk wear by using memory rather than HDD            cloning technology
          > Saves you time, money, and lost hair by maintaining or improving            peak computer performance
          > Reduces or eliminates the need for routine disk de-fragmentation of            your system partition
          > Your spam filter is strong, but not infallible – Returnil will            eliminate the consequences of opening infected e-mail and/or            attachments
          > Leaves absolutely no traces of computer activities 
          > Eliminates all activities even if your computer is powered-off or            crashes 
          > Eliminates the danger of evaluating new software that does not            require a reboot to install
          > Offers stronger, simpler and smarter protection for your PC
          > Seamless integration with supported Windows Operating Systems
          > Easy to use, simple to configure, and the one tool in your arsenal            that will be there to save the day when all else fails!
 *System Requirements*
*           **************************************************  ************************** 

*Operating System:* Microsoft® Windows® XP/ 2003 Server/ Vista            32-bit 

*Processor by OS:*
          XP: 300 MHz
          2003 Server: 750 MHz
          Vista: 800 MHz

*Memory by OS:*
          XP: 128 MB
          2003 Server: 128 MB
          Vista: 512 MB
*Hard Disk:* 25 MB free HDD space (minimal configuration)

----------


## NickGolovko

You look more and more like advertising agent  :Smiley:

----------


## Sjoeii

Unfortunately I was thinking the exact same thing

----------


## Simple10

This is the only post of his that contains a banner, and caps with exclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation points! Did I forget [bold]BOLD[/bold]. (Disclaimer: That I have seen.)

I used Returnil and it crashed my computer. I tried multiple ways. OS,AV,RN; OS,RN,AV; OS,RN.
Maybe it had something to do with Pokerstars not liking Returnil, which is what I was using to protect while playing poker.
The crash was a bit weird on this laptop. It caused a recovery but no OS was available at recovery time, so had to wipe and reinstall.
Different laptop, different manufacturer, same OS(Vista), same thing occurred with one exception. Caused a recovery and saved original Vista install as windows.old.

For now, I hope that Powershadow creates a Vista version.

----------


## Clap

> This is the only post of his that contains a banner, and caps with exclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation pointsexclamation points! Did I forget [bold]BOLD[/bold]. (Disclaimer: That I have seen.)
> 
> I used Returnil and it crashed my computer. I tried multiple ways. OS,AV,RN; OS,RN,AV; OS,RN.
> Maybe it had something to do with Pokerstars not liking Returnil, which is what I was using to protect while playing poker.
> The crash was a bit weird on this laptop. It caused a recovery but no OS was available at recovery time, so had to wipe and reinstall.
> Different laptop, different manufacturer, same OS(Vista), same thing occurred with one exception. Caused a recovery and saved original Vista install as windows.old.
> 
> For now, I hope that Powershadow creates a Vista version.


Wait is not necessary.
Just look another ISR which Vista support http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=306968&postcount=3

----------

